# Smith & Wesson M&P 15 Assembly



## Parikh1234 (Dec 18, 2009)

I was cleaning my M&P today after running through a couple rounds yesterday. I decided to do a thorough cleaning and completely took apart the bolt. The little cylindrical pin that holds in the extractor is impossible to get back in. I had to use a pair of pliers to get it back in. Anyone have experience with anything similar? The whole rifle seems so tight in terms of tolerances. My colt is nothing like it. Any ideas?


----------

